# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Άρρωστο gouldian

## χρηστος

*. Είδος-ράτσα πουλιού: gouldian
 2. Ηλικία-φύλο πουλιού:1 χρονών 
 3. Γενική περιγραφή συμπτωμάτων: έχει διάρροια και χάνει βάρος 
 4. Χώρος διαμονής: διπλή ζευγαροστρα 
 5. Θερμοκρασία χώρου:15 min19 max στο εκτροφείο τώρα το εχω μέσα στο σπίτι με θερμοκρασια σταθερά 23 
 6. Ημερομηνία απόκτησης του πουλιού: πριν από 1 εβδομάδα από μέλος του forum 
 7. Ημερομηνία εμφάνισης συμπτωμάτων:από την τρίτη 
 8. Διατροφή: reminum μείγμα της verselaga
 9. Αξιολόγηση-Εμφάνιση περιττωμάτων: πρέπει να είναι σε πτεροροια 
 10. Αναπνοή (δυσπνοια, συρριγμοί, κ.τ.λ.) όχι τίποτα 
 11. Κινητικότητα: λίγο δραστήρια 
 12. Τρώει κανονικά; ναι 
 13. Προηγούμενες θεραπείες:μόνο για ακάρεα της τραχεία 
 14. Καραντίνα:ναι σε μικρο κλουβάκι αλλά εχω και το αρσενικό μέσα 
 15. Παρατηρήσεις-Άλλα συμπτώματα* *δυάρια και εμφάνιση καρίνας*

----------


## ria

χρηστο θα βοηθουσε και μια φωτο απο τις κουτσουλιες του πουλιου ωστε να μπορουμε να αξιολογησουμε καλυτερα το προβλημα,επισης θα ελεγα να χωρισεις το αρρωστο πουλακι απο τα αλλα σε περιπτωση που ειναι κατι που μπορει να κολλησει. πριν τα βαλεις μεσα στο σπιτι μηπως εκει που τα ειχες ειχε παραπανω υγρασια ή ισως και ρευματα αερα που μπορει να του δημιουργησαν καποιο κρυωμα? το πουλακι οταν ηρθε στα χερια σου ειχε ηδη καρινα?

----------


## χρηστος

όχι όταν το πείρα ήταν οκ 
στο εκτροφείο έχει 27-30% υγρασία ούτε ρεύματα αέρα ούτε τίποτα 
έβαλα χαρτί και περιμένω

----------


## χρηστος

και η φώτο

----------


## χρηστος

τίποτα ?  :Sad0064:  :Sad0064:

----------


## mitsman

> *14. Καραντίνα:ναι σε μικρο κλουβάκι αλλά εχω και το αρσενικό μέσα*


ειναι νεο πουλακι και το εχεις σε μικρο κλουβακι και μαλιστα με αλλο πουλακι μεσα στο ηδη μικρο κλουβι???
Το πουλακι μπορει να εχει στρεσσαριστει απιστευτα!
Πρωτα απο ολα ελεγξε το αρσενικο και απομονωσε τον σε περιπτωση που εχει κάτι το θηλυκό να μην το κολλήσει και στο αρσενικό!

Απο εκει και περα δεν γνωριζω να σου πω περισσοτερα! η κουτσουλια δειχνει σαν να μην τρωει!!! Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην αφηνει ο αρσενικος να φαει???
Εκτος και αν εχει μυκητες και δεν το αφηνουν να αφομοιωσει την τροφη!

----------


## χρηστος

τα πούλια στην αρχή ήταν σε διπλή ζευγαροστρα μετά τα έβαλα σε κλουβάκι 
και γίνετε το αντίθετο το θηλυκό διώχνει το αρσενικό

----------


## jk21

περα απο ολα αυτα που σου ειπαν τα παιδια ,την εφαρμογη σκευασματος για ακαρεα της τραχειας ποτε την εκανες και με πιο σκευασμα; 

το πουλι αν ετσι ειναι ολες οι κουτσουλιες του δεν τρωει .τις πρωτες μερες ειχε οκ κουτσουλιες; αν η αλλαγη εγινε τωρα και αποτομα ,το νου μου θα πηγαινε σε μικροβιο.αυτο βεβαια  αν δεν ειχες κανει και την κινηση μεταφορας σε μικρο κλουβι που μπορει να εχει στρεσσαρει το πουλι και να ειναι η βασικη αιτια της συμπεριφορας αυτης .οποτε τα πραγματα δεν ειναι ξεκαθαρα ωστε να σου πω δωσε αντιβιωση (ξερω απο αλλες περιπτωσεις οτι η επαφη με γιατρο δεν σου ειναι ευκολη ) .πολυ περισσοτερο που με μπερδευει η πτεροροια που μπορει να ειναι διαφορα ... οπως και μυκητες .ειναι τοπικη σε καποιο σημειο ή γενικη;

----------


## χρηστος

το φάρμακο ήταν της tafarm δεν μου έρχεται τώρα το όνομα το ξεκίνησα την τετάρτη και λέει 2 φορές την εβδομάδα για 1 μήνα νομίζω
σχεδόν όλες οι κουτσουλιές είναι ετσι αλλά το εχω δει να τρώει όλη την ώρα αλλά όταν το πείρα ήταν οκ οι κουτσουλιές 
ναι όντος δεν υπάρχει πτηνιατρος κοντά 
αλλα η πτεροροια και εμένα με φάνηκε περίεργη αλλά άρχισε να βγάζει τα φτερά
+ ότι το άρρωστο μου το έφεραν με αυτοκίνητο από Θεσσαλονίκη ενώ το αρσενικό ήρθε με κτελ από Αθήνα και ήταν πολύ καλύτερα

----------


## jk21

εδωσες το acarisin (κατι αντιστοιχο του πουλμοσαν )  ή μηπως αυτο που προτεινει η ταφαρμ για το ασθμα το asminine ;  (να μην σχολιασω ποσο εχει σχεση με ασθμα  η δραστικη του ουσια και βγουμε εκτος θεματος ... )

θελω να δεις και αυριο τις κουτσουλιες του .να το χωρισεις απο το αλλο και να το κοιταξεις στο βαθος του στοματος να δεις αν εχει αλλο χρωμα απο το συνηθισμενο ροζε .αν ειναι σε ζεστο χωρο και ευρυχωρο κλουβι 
αν συνεχιζει αυριο να μην εχει κεντρικο τμημα εκτος του λευκου η κουτσουλια του σε σταθερη βαση ,τοτε πρεπει κατι να γινει ....

----------


## jk21

η ΡΙΑ εδω περα το ειχε προσεξει
Παρουσίαση gouldian και society 
(ποστ 4 )

σαν να βλεπω οτι η πτεροροια στο λαιμο ειναι πιο εντονη .αν ναι τοτε αν δεν εχεις κανει θεραπεια με ιβερμεκτινη για ακαρεα πρεπει να κανεις 
.εξαρταται πιο απο δυο σκευασματα της ταφαρμ εδινες .το ακαρισιν κανει αλλα μου φαινεται παραλογη η δοσολογια που αναφερεις οτι λεει το σκευασμα .2 φορες την εβδομαδα για ενα μηνα ειναι παρα πολυ για ιβερμεκτινη .

ομως αρχιζω και πιθανολογω οτι αν δεν ειναι ακαρεα και ειχε πτεροροια στο λαιμο οτι ισως εχει μυκητες .περιμενω να μου πεις τι φαρμακο ακριβως εδωσες και πια ουσια γραφει οτι εχει και τα λεμε

----------


## χρηστος

εγώ χρησιμοποίησα το ascarin αλλά δεν εχω τώρα το κουτάκι το εχω στο εκτροφείο αργότερα θα σου πω σίγουρα την δοσολογία
ναι στο λαιμό είναι πολύ έντονη η πτεροροια   
το αρσενικό φεύγει 
αλλά ποιο φάρμακο να χρησιμοποιήσω για τούς μύκητες

----------


## jk21

δεν το ξερω αλλα υποθετω οτι ισως ειναι για σκουληκια του εντερου αλλα και του λαιμου αφου ασκαριδες ειναι καποιο ειδος τους (στο εντερο τουλαχιστο ) .στο λαιμο μπορει να υπαρχουν τα syngamous trachea αλλα δεν εχουν σχεση με τα ακαρεα .

να παρεις pulmosan και να βαλεις και στα 2 απο μια σταγονα σε καθαρο σβερκου (θα εχεις παραμερισει το φτερωμα ,ειναι σημαντικο )  .επαναληψη μετα απο 8 εως 10 μερες το πολυ ) 

τα ακαρεα ειδικα σε καποια ειδη της αυστραλιας και πρωτιστως στα gouldian ειναι δυστυχως συχνοτατα οπως τα κοκκιδια στις καρδερινες .ειναι η μια αιτια για υπαρξη τοπικης πτεροροιας στο λαιμο .ακομα μια ειναι οι μυκητες .να παρεις απο φαρμακειο nystamysyn 
http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main.../14080#content

και να δωσεις στο αρρωστο πουλακι μονο,  στο στομα (οχι στο νερο ! ) με συρριγγα του 1ml  (χωρις τη βελονα εννοειται ) ποσοτητα 0.05 ml το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα (ειναι γκουλντιαν οποτε ειναι λιγο μικροτερη η δοση σε σχεση με τα πιο μεγαλοσωμα καναρινια που ειναι 0.075 ) .η δοση αυτη επιτυγχαντεται αν βαλεις ποσοτητα στη συρριγγα οσο το μισο μαυρο λαστιχενιο εμβολο της συρριγγας .ειναι δηλαδη το 1/20 της συγκεκριμενης στη φωτο .θα μπορουσα να σου δωσω και ποσοτητα για διαλυση στο νερο που δεν εξασφαλιζει ομως σωστη δραση γιατι το φαρμακο δρα σε επαφη με το μυκητα και οχι μεσω του αιματος οποτε αναραιωτο ειναι το πιο σωστο ,ενω παραλληλα εξασφαλιζεις τη σωστη ποσοτητα αφου ειναι ανεξαρτητη του ποσο νερο θα πιει το πουλι .θα ανοιγεις το ραμφος και θα πιεζεις τη συρριγγα ωστε το περιεχομενο να παει προς το πανω μερος του ραμφους εσωτερικα ή πλαγια και οχι κατευθειαν προς τα μεσα μην παει αποτομα και πνιγει το πουλι .αν και η ποσοτητα ειναι ελαχιστη και ουτε ετσι θα εχεις προβλημα .η θεραπεια να ειναι 10ημερη .ελπιζω να ειναι αυτο και οχι κατι αλλο .οτι σου προτεινω δεν ειναι απαραιτητα και σωστο και γινεται ελλειψει δυνατοτητας σου για επαφη με κτηνιατρο

----------


## χρηστος

pulmosan δεν ξέρω αν θα βρω αλλά το arcarin το βάζεις και αυτό κατευθείαν στο λαιμό 
θα πάω να πάρω και το nystamysyn και θα το αρχίσω και μακάρι να πάνε άλα καλά

----------


## χρηστος

το αγόρασα το nystamysyn
τελικά το ascarin είναι για 2 εβδομάδες κανείς την θεραπεία 1 εβδομάδα μετά σταματάς για άλλη μια και μετά ακόμα μια και τέλος

----------


## Windsa

Χριστό, πως είναι η συμπεριφορα πουλιου σήμερα? Κινείται? Φουσκώνει? Τα φτερά κάτω? 
Επίσης πως τη δίνεις τη τροφή? κάθε πρωί συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα? τι ποσότητα? η βάζεις πολύ και τρώει όσο θέλουν??? 


Σήμερα η κουτσουλιές είναι ίδιες???


Αρσενικό να το βάλεις ξεχωριστά.


...ίσος μπορείς να βγάλεις φωτό από τη καρίνα? παρακολούθησε τα κάθε μέρα για να καταλάβεις αν συνεχίζει και αδυνατίζει η αν παίρνει βάρος.
Και τα ακάρεα δεν σκοτώνουν τα πουλια απότομα. Θα σου πρότεινα να δόσεις όλη τη σημασία γιατί αδυνατίζει? 
Μια καλλιέργεια κοπράνων θα ήτανε η καλύτερη λύση.

----------


## jk21

XΡΗΣΤΟ καταρχην θελω να ξεκαθαρισεις  ποιο ειναι ακριβως το φαρμακο που εχεις δωσει ως προς την δραστικη του ουσια .πρεπει να βρεις τη συσκευασια .φοβαμαι οτι ειναι και αυτο τελικα ιβερμεκτινη και δεν πρεπει να γινει καποια υπερδοσολογια που μπορει να ειναι τραγικη .αν δεν εχει γινει ηδη .θελω να μου πεις ακριβως τι γραφει ως προς τη δραστικη ουσια και τo ποσο % ιβερμεκτινη (μαλλον ) ειναι το σκευασμα .επισης ακριβως ποσο εχεις χορηγησει ηδη !

προσεχε τη δοσολογια με το νυσταμισιν .κανε οτι σου λεει η ΠΩΛΙΝΑ και ευχης εργο ειναι αν μπορουσες να κανεις καλλιεργεια καπου (να πας θεσσαλονικη ) αν και απο αλλη περιπτωση ξερω οτι δεν σου ειναι ευκολο και για αυτο σου εδωσα ονομα φαρμακου.αν εχεις δωσει νυσταμισιν εξεταση για μυκητες δεν ξερω αν γινεται κατοπιν αλλα για μικροβιο καλλιεργεια γινεται

----------


## χρηστος

τροφή βάζω μια ποσότητα και τρώνε όσο θέλουν αλλά όταν τρώει το παρακολουθώ και τρώει αρκετά και συχνά
οι κουτσουλιές είναι ίδιες 
τα συστατικά του ascarin είναι ιβερμεκτινη 10 mg/ml προπυλεμική γλυκόλη 
αλλά η καρίνα αρχίζει να φαίνεται πάρα πολύ αλλά είναι και η πρώτη μέρα της θεραπείας

----------


## χρηστος

και κάτι ακόμα που με προβληματίζει 
το πουλάκι είναι σε αυτήν την κατάσταση αλλά είναι δραστήριο κελαηδάει 
υ.γ το αρσενικό το απομάκρυνα από εχθές

----------


## jk21

ειναι τελικα ιβερμεκτινη ... ποσο εδωσες απο αυτο χρηστο; μια σταγονα μαλλον αλλα ποσες μερες; ποσες εβδομαδες;

----------


## χρηστος

έδωσα και στα 2 από μια σταγόνα την τετάρτη και μια σήμερα

----------


## jk21

> .το ακαρισιν κανει αλλα μου φαινεται παραλογη η δοσολογια που αναφερεις οτι λεει το σκευασμα .2 φορες την εβδομαδα για ενα μηνα ειναι παρα πολυ για ιβερμεκτινη .


βρε χρηστο πριν δωσεις την δευτερη δοση στο ειχα πει ... ηταν αναγκη να δωσεις σημερα; φοβομουνα μην ειχες δωσει παραπανω τις αλλες μερες και ειχε σχεση με το προβλημα .με μια φορα που ειχες δωσει δεν ειχε.ελπιζω ομως η δευτερη σε τοσο κοντινο διαστημα να μην εχει παρενεργειες ... η ιβερμεκτινη ειναι δηλητηριο που μονο σε ορισμενη δοση ειναι ασφαλη....

ας ευχηθουμε να ξημερωσει καλα ή να μην ειχες κανει σε μια απο τις δυο δοσεις καλη χορηγηση !

----------


## panos70

Χρηστο περαστικα στο πουλακι σου

----------


## χρηστος

ναι όντως την πρώτη δόση την τετάρτη δεν την έδωσα σωστά γιατί δεν παραμέρισα τα φτερά σωστά

----------


## χρηστος

δυστυχώς παιδιά δεν νομίζω να την βγάζει σήμερα το πουλάκι δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόσο φαίνεται η καρίνα 
 :Sick0018:  :Sick0018:  :Sad0121:  :Sad0121:  ::  ::  ::

----------


## jk21

ΧΡΗΣΤΟ λυπαμαι αλλα απο μακρια δεν μπορω να σου πω κατι αλλο .δινεις το φαρμακο κανονικα; πηγαινει το φαρμακο ολο στο στομα; αν πραγματι ειναι πολυ χειροτερα και εχεις καποια αντιβιωση αν και δεν μου ειχε δειξει το πουλακι συμπεριφορα μικροβιου ανεφερε πια εχεις και βλεπουμε  .δωσε ομως σιγουρα στο στομα σωστα το φαρμακο που σου ειπα .τα κοπρανα πως ειναι ; βαλε φωτο με τις κουτσουλιες να δω αν υπαρχει καμμια τοξικωση λογω του φαρμακου για τα ακαρεα

----------


## χρηστος

ναι το φάρμακο το παίρνει κανονικά ενώ οι κουτσουλιές είναι νερό δεν δίνω τίποτα άλλο

----------


## jk21

αν οι κουτσουλιες ειναι διαρροια αλλα εχουν και στερεο μερος σε αμορφη μαζα ,τοτε το πουλι τρωει αλλα εχει καποια λοιμωξη.αν δεν τρωει καθολου και εχει μονο ουρα ,τοτε υπαρχει φραγη σε καποιο σημειο της οδου της τροφης .αν το πουλι δεν τρωει να του δωσεις αμεσα λιγο λιγο 1-2 ml απο διαλυμα ενος φακελου almora plus απο φαρμακειο (δεξτροζη και ηλεκτρολυτες ) .οχι οτι καλυτερο για τους μυκητες  η δεξτροζη  (για αυτο δεν σου το ειπα εξ αρχης )  αλλα πληρως απαραιτητη απο τη στιγμη που το πουλι χρειαζεται αμεσα παροχη ενεργειας .να του δωσεις με τη συρριγγα και να το εχεις σε εσωτερικο ζεστο χωρο

----------


## χρηστος

δυστυχώς το πουλάκι πέθανε
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  
κρίμα ήταν και ωραία μετάλλαξη και δεν το είχα ούτε 2 εβδομάδες

----------


## Oneiropagida

Πολύ λυπάμαι Χρήστο  :sad:

----------


## cypand

κρίμα.....! εσύ έκανες ότι μπορούσες..

----------


## ria

χρηστο λυπαμαι πολυ για το μικρο..εκανες οτι μπορουσες φυσικα..θα σε παρακαλεσω μονο να παρακολουθησεις το ταιρι του πλεον κουτσουλιες συμπεριφορα και τα λοιπα καθως και τους κοινωνικους σε περιπτωση που ηταν καποιο μικροβιο και μπορει να εχει κολλησει και τα υπολοιπα..ωστε να αποφυγουμε τα δυσαρεστα στο λεω με ολη την καλη διαθεση φυσικα ελπιζω να μην παρεξηγηθω..

----------


## jk21

ΧΡΗΣΤΟ λυπαμαι ...κανε οτι σου ειπε η ΡΙΑ !

----------


## tarirs

Χρηστο λυπαμαι παρα πολυ...κριμα εσυ εκανες οτι μπορουσες,και οτι περναγε απο το χερι σου....κριμα ελαφρυ το χωμα που θα το σκεπασει....

----------


## χρηστος

ο αρσενικός είναι καλά ούτε πτεροροια ούτε δυάρια τρώει κανονικά και οι σπίνοι 
αλλά μήπως να ακολουθήσω κάποια προληπτική θεραπεία για καλό και για κακό γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις αν έχουν κολλήσει πότε θα εμφανιστεί

----------


## Windsa

Χρηστο λυπαμαι πολυ...(((

----------


## jk21

με κινδυνο να εχει κατι το πουλακι και να φανει στην πορεια και να εκτεθω που ειμαι αρνητικος απεναντι σε οτι σκεπτεσαι ,να στο πω ξεκαθαρα :  δεν ξερω αν η <<προληπτικη θεραπεια>> θα το σωσει απο κατι (αν υπαρχει ) αλλα οι προληπτικες θεραπειες και σε αυτα και σε πολλα αλλα πουλια αν συνεχιζονται να γινονται απο τους εκτροφεις ,συντομα θα τα γεμισουν (και τα γεμιζουν ηδη ) μυκητες !


αν ανησυχεις για κατι ,κατεβα θεσσαλονικη και κανε καλλιεργεια στις κουτσουλιες !

----------


## χρηστος

> αν ανησυχεις για κατι ,κατεβα θεσσαλονικη και κανε καλλιεργεια στις κουτσουλιες !


πόσο κοστίζει στο περίπου αυτό

----------


## jk21

εξαρταται με το τι θα θελησουν να εξετασουν .απο ενα 20αρι εως και 60αρι .ετσι κι αλλιως και ειδικα για εκει απανω δεν μπορω να ξερω τιμες

----------


## χρηστος

αν κάποιος ξέρει σίγουρα κάποια τιμή ας μου πει για να προετοιμαστώ



> εξαρταται με το τι θα θελησουν να εξετασουν .απο ενα 20αρι εως και 60αρι


για το ένα πουλί

----------


## mariakappa

υπαρχει στη θεσσαλονικη ενα κεντρο που αναλαμβανει καλλιεργειες.μπορεις να μιλησεις μαζι τους για να τους ρωτησεις εαν γινεται να στειλεις το δειγμα με κουριερ αντι να πας εσυ ο ιδιος.θα σου που και τιμη.σου στελνω π.μ.

----------

